# Amateur MMA Prize fighter event



## bulldog7676 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys we currently looking for *16*, *70kg Amateur MMA *Competitors for an up coming Prize fighter type event being held in Derby, 4 rounds, 1Champion. Winner takes all the Prize money.

The event is aimed at finding the best in new talent and rising stars in Mixed Martial Arts.

The event is being held on Sunday June 26, 2011 at 02:00PM

Location: The Waterfall, Derby, DE1 2RU

Derby, DERBYSHIRE DE1 2RU GB

Website: Derby MMA & JuJutsu

Organization: Splash Fit Gym, Mansfield Road, Derby

If you are interested in entering or would like more details please contact:

[email protected]


----------



## urbangorilla (May 23, 2011)

sounds intresting are there NO head shots? & what kind of prize money r u talking about cos i might send down some scottish lads to compete


----------



## bulldog7676 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi buddy,

we are allowing head shots, but all participants will be wearing Spar Master type gloves and shin-insteps, please check out our Facebook page 'The MMA Factor' for the full list of rules and we have posted some of the lads names entered in the event already.


----------

